# How Deep Will A Rabbit Dig?



## Studhauler

How deep will a rabbit dig? 

How deep should a fence be buried to make a rabbit colony pen, if I had a building for them to dig under, and/or a mound or hay bales in the middle?

Thanks


----------



## edcopp

All the way to the bottom.


----------



## KSALguy

A rabbits burrow will go as deep as need be. For the most part they seam to only go down a foot to 18in bit I have put my arm down one that went deeper befor angling out flat. Granted my colony was on a slope an the burrows went back into a hillside under an through tree roots. The concept of some kind of a central structure helps keep the warren clusterd togather. Rabbits want to hide under a cool dark place to feel safe and your founation doe or does will begin the warren there and keep digging more and more loops in that location. In 4 years of haveing my colony set up only twice did a burrow come above ground out side the perimiter of the 8x8 chicken coop and both times the opening was right next too the cinderblock wall. No tunnel reached out past the fence line. Also the number of breeding DIGGING does got up too 6 not including the juvinial contributions b4 culling.


----------



## Studhauler

edcopp said:


> All the way to the bottom.


Yeah, that is what I was afraid of. :doh:


----------



## younghippy_pa

my 2 does dug a joint burro thats almost 4 feet deep. and (get this) they cap it when they dont want in for a while. they start with a plug made of grasses and hay then dirt...they almost seem to cammo the hole as well... once its capped... its really hard to see... then all at once they un-cap it and hang out in it!!! i thought it was cute! and they do it all as a partnership! wow. they are unrelated but have been together most of their lives. silly bunnies!


----------



## KSALguy

Rabbits make their nests under ground an block up the burrow when they have new borns to keep them safe. The more extentions and new nests the doe makes down the burrow they will leave the entrance open but will still block the nest chamer @ the end. The tunnels will generally only go DOWN so far but will extend an loop back an forth for quite a ways with several side tunnels an branches off the main. As long as they have central location to feel secure they won't dig out. Otherwise they will dig next to the fence line an get out in a few hours.


----------

